#ubuntu-qt 2019-09-26
<lubot> <x_sun> Qt 5.12.4 has some nice regressions
<lubot> <x_sun> like https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-76588
<lubot> <mitya57> It looks like we won't have 5.12.5 this cycle (no time…) but I can backport that fix to 5.12.4
<lubot> <x_sun> Would be good
#ubuntu-qt 2019-09-29
<lubot> <x_sun> Btw where's Simon?
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @x_sun [Btw where's Simon?], Hiding
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As per usual :)
<lubot> <x_sun> :)
